

Build, test and deploy a Go application to Heroku with wercker - miesie
http://blog.wercker.com/2013/07/10/deploying-golang-to-heroku.html

======
miesie
We've also created a shorter guide without deployment here:

[http://blog.wercker.com/2013/07/10/Golang-on-
wercker.html](http://blog.wercker.com/2013/07/10/Golang-on-wercker.html)

